# Stomach problems



## linda264

My 9 year old golden Harley started having stomach problems last summer. The vet checked him over and said all they could see was some stomach irriation on the xray.He had a whole series of xrays and blood tests.She put him a medication and we gradually started him back on a sensitive stomach food. He was perfectly fine after that but recently started having stomach problems again. I can predict when he will start throwing up again by the growling and groaning in his stomach. When I give him only hamburger and rice he doesn't throw up but when I give him his nutro max for sensitive stomachs or the kirkland he was getting before, his stomach gets upset again.He also has issues with gas and loose stools sometimes. Has anyone had experience with this kind of thing? He doesn't drink as much water as usual but chows down on ice cubes and snow when he's outside. I want to try to get him to drink more water.


----------



## Ljilly28

How about trying pepcid? Maybe Eagle Pack hollistic Duck and Oatmeal for sensitive digestion?


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Pepcid is a good idea, my vet has recommended it before. I might be tempted to just keep him on the hamburger and rice.

Mine seem to like snow more than drinking water, too. I have never found a way to get them to drink more. But because I worry about bloat, I usually only keep the water bowls a quarter full. They are never empty when I get home, though.


----------



## GRZ

I wonder if giving him a tablespoon of yogurt (plain cultured - I use organic) every now and then would help his tummy. 

I'm just curious, how does a vet tell if there is stomach irritation on an xray? Only thing I can think of seeing on an xray related to the stomach is an obvious obstruction, fluid or air and an outline of the basic structure.


----------



## magiclover

Magic developed a sensitive stomach when she was 8 years old. I have changed her food which has helped. When she does throw up it is usually because her stomach is empty.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We keep Pepcid and canned ID handy for times when one of our guys has some sort of stomach distress. The last one occurred last night when the hubby accidentally left the peanut butter jar on the countertop as we quickly left the house for dinner. It was almost full when we left. We got home and our almost 5 year old peanut butter obsessed guy started throwing up repeatedly. When we took him outside we found the reason--he had taken the jar (plastic), through 2 sets of dog doors, outside to his favorite spot, unscrewed the lid (??), and eaten about 1 to 1 1/2 cups of PB--much too much for a 60 pound pup! The Pepcid was started, he had a couple of other throw ups (mostly due to water intake), then settled into a deep sleep around midnight. This morning for breakfast he got a canned ID Kong to eat slowly and it worked. He normally inhales his food but we figured his tummy needs a break today. He's now running around squeaking his new Rubber chicken so I hope the worst is past!

The vet can prescribe famitodine but it is the same thing as pepcid. Take the pepcid tablet and put a tiny bit of food around it to get it down--we used the Greenie Pill Pockets as they are low calorie and he loves them.

I would also suggest probiotics for your dog. They really help our older guy. Our vet suggested them to us after he had an eating indiscretion--a bird loving neighbor left toasted full wheat bread slices out for the birds and guess who got them? Not the birds. My guy is sensitive to wheat and he had a rough go of it for a few days. Our vet suggested Purina's FortiFlora, but now we get some from Entirely Pets.com or the health food store. Good stuff!


----------



## linda264

*Gas x*

How about Gas medicine like Gas X? Is that safe to give them?


----------

